# Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand



## Heuxs (24. Januar 2006)

Hi  Leute

  Brauche mal Eure Hilfe,ich suche Farbe oder ein Farbsystem,womit man
  eine Rückwand fürs Aquarium gestalten kann.Die Rückwand besteht aus
  Styrodur.

  Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Joka (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Die Farbe ist doch shit egal.....danach musst du doch eh mit epoxydharz versiegeln oder wie |kopfkrat


----------



## Heuxs (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Hi  Joka

  Muss man nicht mit epoxydharz versiegeln,habe es schon mal gesehen
  das es auch anders geht.Kann zZ. diesen Mann nicht fragen da er gerade
  im Ausland ist.

  Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Joka (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

würde ich aber trotzdem machen....weil dann das styrodur länger hält und es eine glatte oberfläche hat,andem sich schlechter algen halten können.

und reinigen kannst du die dann auch besser.


----------



## Heuxs (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Hi  Joka

  Habe mir aus diesen Material eine Landschaft gestaltet,mit Baumstämmen,
  Steinen,Wurzeln.....da ist nichts mehr glatt und sauber machen ist dann auch nicht mehr angesagt.Es wird ja alles ans Glass geklebt und der Aufbau 
 ist von 4cm -12cm.Alles dann noch mit Edelstahldraht fixiert.
 Länge:285cm +2Stirnseiten von 80cm.
 Denkste wirklich,das es nur über epox.geht?

 Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Gerry (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Vielleicht kann man die Rückwand anstelle ins Aquarium einfach von Aussen hinter die Rückwand montieren? #c 
Hättest dann kein Probleme mit der Farbe oder Reinigung |supergri


----------



## biotoecus (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Hallo Heuxs,

also vor zehn Jahren hab ich mir mal in ein Meterbecken aus Montageshaum eine Rückwand eingespritzt. Die hab ich dann mit Resten von handelsüblicher Abtönfarbe (es waren schwarz, grün und braun) gestrichen. Sah super aus. Nach dem völligen Durchtrocknen war die Farbe wasserfest. Hab dann einmal das Wasser gewechselt un dann die Fische rein. Ging gut. Die Rückwand ist heute noch drin, ich musste sie allerdings nach drei oder vier Jahren mit Silikon reinkleben, weil sie sich von der Rückscheibe gelöst hatte. Die Farben sind  heute abgenagt oder ausgelaugt. Da die Rückwand insgesamt dunkel geblieben ist, sieht sie immer noch gut aus.
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Heuxs (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Hi biotoecus

  Das problem mit den Annagen kenne ich und auch mit den Ausbleichen der Farben.Aus Schaum und normales Styropur ist hier nicht zeckmäßig.Styrodur,
 das habe ich mir angeschaut,kann man verwenden da es härter ist und man es nicht so abnagen kann. Hat einer seit 5Jahren,sieht sehr ordendlich noch aus,nur die dunklen Farben sind grünlich veralgt zum teil.Nur halt mit was er das gestichen hat??wäre 2Komponenten gewesen,eimal verschiedene Farben
 gemischt in einer weissen masse....plus härter?? Die Gestaltung ist schon
 Zeitintensiv,da das geschnitze...wohl überlegt werden sollte.
 Das mit den Silikon ankleben ist pflicht.Komm scheinbar nicht an Jokas
 Tipp vorbei,die Oberflächen mit Epoxidharz zu schützen.

 Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Carp Dav (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wasserfeste Farben für Aquariumrückwand*

Hi Heuxs

Habe mir auch eine Aquarium Rückwand aus Styropor gebastelt.
Auf das Styropor habe ich Fugenmörtel in verschiedenen Farben drauf gemacht.
Nach der Trocknung habe ich die ganze Rückwand im Aquarium mit wasser "gehältert" damit die evtl. Giftstoffe herausgehen.
Danach neues Wasser rein ........   usw. usw.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich die Bilder mal raussuchen und hier reinstellen.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------

